# Steak sandwich



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2008)

hadn't had one in years....grabbed a couple of
sirloins, jaccarded with no mercy, grilled along
with a couple slices of warm italian bread at the end.
Added baby spinach and tomato, with a wierd horseradish
mustard mayo thing I threw together, and ate 2 sandwiches.
Wanted arugula, but the spinach was dang good.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 12, 2008)

Now thats a sandwich :!:    Nice Jim.


----------



## monty3777 (May 12, 2008)

Good stuff! Looks like a million bucks.


----------



## wittdog (May 12, 2008)

I'll take two please


----------



## Toby Keil (May 12, 2008)

Now that looks good.


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2008)

Damn Jim that looks fantastic!


----------



## Unity (May 12, 2008)

What's "jarrarded"?

At first, I thought "*Two* of those!!" but then I compared the bread size to the tomato and baby spinach. Not so big after all. I'll have two also, please.   

--John


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 12, 2008)

WOW...that looks great, Cappy!!


----------



## Rag1 (May 12, 2008)

Great sammy


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 12, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> What's "jarrarded"?
> 
> At first, I thought "*Two* of those!!" but then I compared the bread size to the tomato and baby spinach. Not so big after all. I'll have two also, please.
> 
> --John




sorry...jaccarded


----------



## Unity (May 12, 2008)

Oh. Thanks. I didn't know about Jaccard and jaccarding. Interesting. 

--John
(Yeah, I know, I don't get out much.  :roll: )


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 13, 2008)

Man Cap a fine looking sammy Damm fine, Fuddruckers used to sell ribeye sammys (closed now) Aint had one in years. Great idea Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2008)

Jim that looks incredible!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2008)

Damn, I haven't eaten since Sunday night and I'm starving and you post a picture like that?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2008)

I'd say a meal is definately in order.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 13, 2008)

*A+ Sammy for sure  

Sure wish I had that to sit down to at lunch today  *


----------



## Puff1 (May 13, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Damn, I haven't eaten since Sunday night and I'm starving and you post a picture like that?



Sunday!   
You sick?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, just had a test done. I just finished a leftover lambchop from Sunday!


----------



## john a (May 15, 2008)

Fine looking chow Cappy, yes sir.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 15, 2008)

Maybe I will have a sandwich for lunch today. :?:


----------



## surfinsapo (May 16, 2008)

Are you related to JB by any chance?


----------

